# Vudu Shrimp



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*iTunes BFL Lodge App*

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id898844158?mt=8

*Vudu Shrimp Video*





Vance Wright party enjoyed awesome speck, reds and black drum using vudu shrimp rigged under a popping cork with Captain Steve Boldt. These lures are produced by Egret Baits and are really working well, especially since so many bait stands around our are inconsistent on providing live shrimp.

Captain Nick fished a re-trip (weather) Andy K. and son with a few reds being caught for their group. Another solid day of catching was with Captain Harold while fishing the Louis R. party.

Sunday weâ€™re fishing the Vance W. party with Captain Steve Boldt. This afternoon we welcome 10 premier guests with Chad B. party. Also we look forward to Brent R. and guests.

Doubled boned pork chop, balsamic glaze over wilted spinach, grits with trout limits just doesnâ€™t get any better. Well, it does when you can share it with good company. Captain Jason wade fished with the Greg S. party to find scores of solid trout and reds for their efforts. Meanwhile Captain Steve Boldt put Billy M. and customers on full limits of trout plus many other fish. Captain Harold entertained Louis R. and family to find limits of trout.

According to Captain Steve Boldt â€œWe have found the perfect lure for catching trout, sheep heads, black drum and redfish, which is the Vudu Shrimp under a popping cork.â€

*Testimonials*

Dec 07, by Shawn C.
We stayed at the new lodge and I highly recommend that to any larger groups. I look forward to seeing what is going to be added to it by our next trip. Thank you all for having such a wonderful place that we can utilize for friends and customers.

Dec 07, 2014 by T. Brimer
Nick. I'm pretty sure that was his name. 29 years old from Houston area but now lives in the Seadrift area. I WANT HIM NEXT YEAR WHEN WE (Suncoast) COME BACK IN DECEMBER.

Dec 07, 2014 by Above All Plumbing
Had a blessed time, our guide Steve Boldt was awesome, the food and lodging was out of this world. 
David Armstrong Jr.

Dec 06, 2014 by Terry M. Chris has the best Lodging, Food and Over all experience on the Gulf Coast. One word - Incredible!

Nov 30, 2014 by Robbie Evans
My wife, Sarah Evans, and I had a GREAT stay and day of fishing. Last nights dinner, a Rack of Lamb and everything that went with it was absolutely amazing. Our chef, Audrey, (hope I got the name right) was great cook and host. We left out this morning about 7am with our guide Steven Bolt and limited out in a Trout, Drum and Sarah caught all three big Reds. Two thumbs up, 5 Stars. Whatever you want to call it. It was an outstanding getaway.

www.BayFlatsLodge.com
1-888-677-4868


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*High Pressure*

Full moon! High Pressure! No Fish? Well not NO fish but the bite is definitely off, way off compared to the past week or so of Voodoo Shrimp whoopingâ€™s the guides have been putting on the fish but HEY WE'LL TAKE IT! What great day weather wise but the bite just wasn't there. We did end the day with a respectable box of 6 Trout 3 Drum and a nice Redfish and these three Bay Flats Lodge customers from the supply industry Nathan, John and Jose had a good time on the bay! Here's Nathan and the 26.5" Red he took on a shallow flat in greener water. Tomorrow is a half-day with the group and we are looking forward to the bite improving every day this side of the big bright moon. Merry Fishes!

Captain Stephen Boriskie 
Bay Flats Lodge


----------

